# USB Hard Drive to Touchpad?



## Inky (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, just wondering if the touchpad would recognise an external usb hard drive? I don't have a cable or converter to try unfortunately.


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4332-Functional-USB-Host-on-Touchpad


----------

